# Strange item continuously in my notifications pull down menu



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

This changes everyday but I would like to figure out how to delete it permantly. I suspect it is a link to a game site but who knows since it is Japanese. Any ideas? It appears above the clear all option of notifications on my fire hd 7


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you clicked it to see what it is?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My gut reaction is to say "that's not right." Or good. I would want to remove that unless I knew and wanted what was generating it.

I would use something like Gemini App Manager to see what apps are running in the background to make sure you recognize all of them. If you're using Gemini App Manager, if there is one that has the same icon as the one you show in your notifications or seems similar (kanji characters), tap on the icon. The "Choose Action" box will appear. Select "More Operation" and "Uninstall" will be one of the options. Or you can "kill process" first and see if the notication disappears.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I clicked on it and got this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You clicked on the notification?  Aargh, no, I meant to use something like Gemini App Manager, and within the manager, click on it.  Sorry for the confusion.

Truthfully, I don't know enought about Android devices and malware, but it would make me very nervous to click on something unknown.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry, once I clicked on it the notification disappeared.  It will probably return though and then maybe I can use gemini to uninstall it.

I AM worried about it.  Should I have some sort of virus protection on my fire?  If so, is there one that you would recommend Betsy?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would recommend you run Gemini now and see if you see a similar app running in the background.  You don't have to wait until you get another notification.

I don't really know anything about virus protection for the android.  I'm so careful about what I sideload and I really don't sideload much, that I haven't looked into it, trusting Amazon to vet their system.  Which probably  isn't smart either.

There are some free ones from big name providers, I think.  You might just try one of the Amaozn ones.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not familiar enough with gemini.  Is the main screen that comes up showing apps with a bunch of little icons either highlighted or not what is running in the background or do I need to go elsewhere in the app.  If so you will need to be specific on how to do it.  The only thing I know how to do is the one key ram optimize.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know, those are the running apps.  It shows about 18 apps and I have far more than that on my device.  Tap on the actual icon, far left of the line, for the app you are interested in.

A menu will pop up with several actions.  Kill Process is one of them.  "More operation" is another.  If you select that one, "Uninstall" will be one of the options.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

looking at gemini , I don't see anything that I don't recognize, but I did see a lot of programs running that no need to be, like games my grandson played on Thursday!  Pet peeve:  apps with no exit strategy.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

So if that notification shows up again, uninstalling it through gemini will hopefully get rid of it for good.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Perhaps someone who knows more about Android than I do will step in.  I know there have been warnings about Chinese malware in apps lately, which is why I'm nervous for you.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You somehow have purchased something that's foreign. . . have you gotten anything from elsewhere than Amazon?  If so, I'd suggest deleting them and then re loading them one by one with some time in between to see if you can figure out which one it is.

You do have a way to see what apps are running, even if you don't have any other software than the OS. Drag the settings menu down from the top and tap 'more'. Tap 'applications' and then 'installed applications'.  You can then filter to show all apps or just what's running.  Maybe you can find an icon that looks like what it says in the notification.

Alternatively, go to 'notification settings' and page through to see what you have set with notifications ON. . . . find the one and turn it off.  I think notifications are all ON by default so I really think it's a game or something you got and, for some reason, the notification of an update is in Japanese (or maybe Chinese).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Alternatively, go to 'notification settings' and page through to see what you have set with notifications ON. . . . find the one and turn it off. I think notifications are all ON by default so I really think it's a game or something you got and, for some reason, the notification of an update is in Japanese (or maybe Chinese).


This is a good tip. I'd start with that one.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

First of all.  Thank you to Ann, Betsy and DreamWeaver for all your help.  I have downloaded some games with the 1Market app.  When I looked under applications and notifications I didn't see anything that I would view as suspicious.  Nor did I see anything at the Bandu site that looked familiar.

If this notification shows up again which I expect it will.  How will I be able to find and uninstall what is causing it?  Will it show up under applications/notificatioins even though it isn't listed there now?  It looked like all the notifications are set to ON but none looked oriental.  The closest thing I have is some mahjong games.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

OK the notification is back again with a different icon and lots of oriental characters.  I think deleting apps I have acquired within the last 5 days should eliminate this problem.  I just don't know which ones they are.  How do I tell the date an app was added? Is there a way to sort apps by date?  In gemini there is a date listed but I'm not sure if that is the downloaded date or the last accessed date.

Or am I missing something under notifications.  Should this notification show up there?  I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you sort by "recent" they will be in order by most recently "used" which will include when installed if you haven't used the app since it was installed.

If you've been installing the app of the day, that might help you determine the last five days by looking at the thread here.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes that should help. However my 2 grandsons were here the other day and played about 30 different games so that didn't help.  I ended up using gemini and uninstalling everything acquired within the last 5 days.  We will have to see if that helps.  I better stick with Amazon from now on.  This has been frustrating.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Have you gone into Parental controls and set a password required to make purchases? So the kids won't be able to install or buy anything without your knowledge?


----------



## ktylman (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't have a lot of experience with this but it seems to be a fairly common problem on Android. I found two things that look helpful in the google market. I haven't used either one and can't endorse them but they  seem to be pretty popular for this kind of thing.

The first app is called Addons Detector and will supposedly tell you which apps are generating notifications. It might not catch everything as the spammers continually modify their techniques. But if your notification is being generated in a straight forward manner I would think Addons Detector has good chances of finding out what created it. Assuming it actually does what it says.

The other app is aLogcat. This app makes it easier to read the log file on the device. This is kind of a last resort as these logs can be a little hard to understand especially if some app is being deliberately misleading. From what I can tell, to use this to find out where notification came from you wait until the notification pops up. Then you open aLogcat and clear the log. Then you select the notification and supposedly a log entry will appear in the log telling you what did it.

Hopefully you can find out what is behaving so poorly.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Yep, parental controls are on and password protected as well as in-app purchases.  I can't blame the kids.  I probably did this to myself.  I ended up deleting everything dl'd in the last 5 days and so far no new notification so hopefully i've removed it.  

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## hotwheelslover98 (Feb 5, 2013)

If you're looking for a antivirus anti malware app try the one by trend micro. It ended up finding a bad app I put on that the program I had on before didn't (avast). I would run a virus scan if I were you. Oh, and could it even be one of the apps from the amazon app store. I've gotten ones that just slowed it down and were ad magnets. If you sideloaded any apps, it could be one of them thats causing the notification. From the screenshot, it looked like it redirected you to a app store page, but not one from Amazon. Hope this helps some.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HD using Tapatalk HD


----------

